# Nucs



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

*nucs*

Boy oh Boy they look real good you must be very skilled
kirk-o


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

*good variety*

Good job! I like the variety of positions for entrance and ventilation holes. A little observation may lead you to discover if the bees favor one over the other. It might also help the bees to differentiate between one and the other?


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

Well this is my first table saw, this is my first workshop and these are the 2nd 3rd and 4th nucs that I made. This first is in use 

I try to just punch out the knot in the wood if I can manage to get it in front. plus I was experimenting with different configurations. Yes I'll keep and eye out for preference. These will be my swarm boxes this coming spring.

I think from now on I'll stop buying woodenware


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Since you liked my nucs here is the long hive that I made.









Complete hive with stand. Debris trays are on the other side.









It takes 2 8 frame inner covers, so you can super it if you want even use queen excluders.










It takes 19 deep frames, and has a follower board to manage the space inside.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Debris tray, needless to say it has screened bottom board.









It was used last season. It had side entrance as you can tell. I changed it to end entrance this year, and made a stand.


















The TBH is still waiting for bees..:waiting:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Nice looking hives. Whats the roof made of?


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

It is colored flashing from home depot, I think aluminum. Looks good but it is a lot of work. I am okay with a good weatherproofing stain from now on..


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

The knot-hole entrances are a fabulous idea. I love it!


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Nice work.

To enhance your new workshop maybe for Xmas you can get an Incra-Jig to make those nice box/finger or dovetail joints and give them boxes some panache.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

This hive was made even before the table saw , all was made with very basic tools. Now that I have a table saw I can make rabbet joints.
Yes you are right next step is box joints but for now I'm enjoying the rabbet joint stage!

A couple of medium boxes I made recently.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Real nice. I like your yard and I see you like to sit and watch your bees. Isn't it fun. And I bet your neighbors don't even know their there.:thumbsup:


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes Grimbee, watching bees coming and going is the most relaxing activity after a long days work. a beer completes the picture 

This particular neighbor is real nice guy he doesn't mind bees at all. And you are absolutely right he did not have a clue almost a year into bees. I showed him one day and he was surprised that the are there. My other neighbors are also supportive at least no one has said anything so far, one was watching me taking care of bees with his 2 yr old.(they were 20 ft away)
Keeping my fingers crossed going into my third year.. I am very lucky I would say.:thumbsup:


----------

